# Introduction Letter and Supporting Documents Spouse Visa !



## Mangala1 (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi All,

Time is ticking very tiring organizing all the documents together nearly there!Any advice on letter and documents would be much appreciated!

Me and my husband are due to submit our application next month we got married in October 2015 and we have a draft of what we have and our awaiting certain documents to get closer to the time.

He is due to take his test in a neighboring country next week any support advice/feedback will be great! 

Applicant:

*Passport
*Police report of previous passport lost (original+Copy) 
*Birth Certificate+Translation
*Passport photo with name written on back 
*IELTS Test Result (once done where does the reference number get written on the *application form?)
*TB Certificate 
*Ticket Reservation 
*Introduction Letter

Sponsor
*Certified copy of passport 
*Introduction Letter 

FinancialApplying under category A currently on maternity leave)

*Appendix 2 
*Cover Letter detailing how i meet Financial requirements as salaried 
*Letter of Employment from Workplace stating details of maternity leave,pay etc 
*Contract of Employment 
*P60/2015 
*6 Months Payslips prior to Maternity Leave 
*6 Months Bank statements corresponding with 6 months prior to maternity leave 


Accommodation:
*Tenancy Agreement 
*Council Tax statement 
*Letter from Council to agree husband can stay 

Proof of relationship:
*Marriage certificate (Original +Copy translated)
*Our Son (British)Birth certificate with Husbands name as father 
*Our British Child copy of passport 
*Pictures of our wedding 6 in total
*Pictures of our relationship and us as a family with our son duration together 10 stuck on paper an annotated with details of dates and place 

*Flights intenary of me visiting my husband in Zambia (Although he is from Congo he came to visit me in Zambia and we spent a lot of our time meeting there as i was doing charity work and we explored Zambia together)Would this be a problem? 

The only time We met in Congo for the first time in 2008 in Congo but were not a couple yet until 2011 and again in 2015 when he met our baby for the first time.In between this time we met in Zambia.

*Visa stamps of every visit when i went to see him stuck on paper
*Valentine Days Card
*Birthday Cards
*Receipt of Wedding Venue with Both our names 

Communication: 
*Email Logs from 2011-to 2016
*Skype Logs from 2011 to 2014
*Whatsapp messages chat logs 

(We have a few of this as all of our messages have been lost due to change of phone)
Facebook messages screen shot (We have tried to just retrieve logs but are unable to
Phone bill itemized bill-The only issue with this is that the bill is in my mums name as it was give to me as a gift and i pay for the bill for years now how can i justify this?

Also included is my intoduction letter:
I am writing in support of my husband, xxx spouse Visa application to the United Kingdom as his sponsor, I confirm I will financially support and accommodate him upon his arrival in the United Kingdom.
I first met my husband in the summer of 2008 when I was visiting the Democratic republic of Congo with my family through my cousin, we developed a friendship. Upon my return xxx and I remained in contact as friend. 
I met his entire family during the same trip in Congo and developed friendships with his siblings and Mother with whom I have grown strong relationship until now.
We officially began dating in December 2011 after spending time getting to know each other and developing deeper feelings for each other.
My husband and I spoke daily using applications such as: WhatsApp, Facebook, Viber,skype,calling card .In January 2013 we met in , Lusaka (Zambia) as I travelled for a charity voluntary placement he travelled from Congo to come and stay with me during my duration.
We fell in love with Zambia because this was where our love grew stronger. Also we visited different places together and spent the best times of our lives getting to know each other and mapping our future together. 
I again travelled to Lusaka in February 2014 where my husband joined me and to my big surprise he proposed to me on Valentine’s Day.
In August 2014 we met again and started planning for our wedding .Upon my return to London I realised we were expecting a baby and announced the good news to my husband, further to this we decided to postpone our wedding till after the birth of our child. 
After the birth of our child, we travelled to democratic republic of Congo where our son met his father for the first time. We married on the 31st October 2015.
My husband and I have common interest such as travelling, movies, adventure, and especially growing in our faith as Christians this is combined with our shared family values. The reason why are relationship has been successful and will continue to remain so is because we are best friends and everyday our love for each other grows stronger with the aim to attend our goals and future aspirations as husband and wife and parents in united kingdom whilst integrating in the UK society and enhancing our skills.
My husband and I have a common interest such as traveling, movies, adventure and especially growing in our faith as Christians, this is combined with our shared family values. The reason why our relationship has been successful and will continue to remain so is because we are best friends and everyday our love for each other grows stronger with the aim to attain our goals and future aspirations as husband and wife and parents in the United Kingdom.

We decided to live in the United Kingdom because we want our child to grow up and be raised in a good environment with good morals and values. 
Please find enclosed all supporting documents required.

Yours sincerely,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Birth certificate not required.
Youy don't need cover letter to show you are meeting requirement under Cat A, but just a simple computation of your income details, such as on spreadsheet.
Leave out greetings cards and wedding receipt.
Communications evidence no more than 15 pages.

Your letter.
Leave out emotions, such as 'surprise' and 'love grew stronger' etc. Just state you got engaged with date, and you are committed to each other. 
Too many details about trips and dates, which get tedious to read (though may be interesting to you). Just edit drastically, only put in things and events which are really important. 
Don't keep referring to him as your husband. Just use his name. My husband and I = we. 
Leave out the line about good environment etc.


----------



## Mangala1 (Dec 6, 2015)

Thankyou very much Joppa for the reply.I will edit it and post before submission.Is the fact that phone bill is not on my name be an issue? 
Also the face we met not in our home countries a issuie ?Thankyou


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Leave out phone bills.
No.


----------

